# Mighty Murc Splitter Info



## sawjo (Jan 16, 2007)

Just aquired an 8HP Mighty Murc wood splitter this week end. Does anyone know anything about these? Are there any manuals available? It runs and splits but has been left outside some what covered and needs some attention. The main problem being speed. It is running way too slow so I am going to start with a hydraulic oil and filter change and go from there. Is "R and O Hydraulic Oil" OK for this unit?


----------



## mga (Jan 16, 2007)

i did a quick google search and found this newer one. is yours anything like this? 


http://www.split-fire.com/splitter_ss255.html


----------



## sawjo (Jan 16, 2007)

No MGA,
Mine is much older (1985 according to Briggs Serial #).


----------



## mga (Jan 17, 2007)

sawjo said:


> No MGA,
> Mine is much older (1985 according to Briggs Serial #).



what size cylinder is on there? it might be a little 12 to 15 ton (?)

they seem to be talking about it here:

http://www.ytmag.com/nboard/messages/512718.html


----------



## sawjo (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks mga,
The cylinder is 4" by 24" with an 8HP Briggs I/C. Its running a Viking Pump model GPO525-10. Looks to be all there. I may consider a new 16GPM 2 stage pump to bring up to modern peformance. The Hyd fluid tank is 24"X12"X6" so I'd say its roughly 7 gallons.


----------



## mga (Jan 18, 2007)

sawjo said:


> Thanks mga,
> The cylinder is 4" by 24" with an 8HP Briggs I/C. Its running a Viking Pump model GPO525-10. Looks to be all there. I may consider a new 16GPM 2 stage pump to bring up to modern peformance. The Hyd fluid tank is 24"X12"X6" so I'd say its roughly 7 gallons.



ok...i'm believeing that to be slightly under 15 tons, which is Ok for small splitting. putting in a larger pump _might_ be helpful..it'll certainly cycle alot faster, but you may not gain much with the same cylinder.

being that it's still the original splitter, i'd keep it the same, that's just me. but, if you wanted to boost the tonnage, look at a larger cylinder to match that pump you want....maybe a 5 inch? that should boost you up to the low 20 ton range...i think.


----------



## mga (Jan 18, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> The cylinder is inside of the beam in this design and it doesn't look like a 5" would fit.




ahhhh...you're right!! lol..i forgot about that.


----------



## opti (Jul 17, 2016)

sawjo said:


> Just aquired an 8HP Mighty Murc wood splitter this week end. Does anyone know anything about these? Are there any manuals available? It runs and splits but has been left outside some what covered and needs some attention. The main problem being speed. It is running way too slow so I am going to start with a hydraulic oil and filter change and go from there. Is "R and O Hydraulic Oil" OK for this unit?



Did you ever find a manual on your Mighty Murc? My father in law has a Murco “Mighty Murc” 5hp Briggs and Stratton log splitter and I am also looking for a manual on settings. I rebuilt the carb but now that it is running it does not return the ram unless you push the lever back, not sure what needs to be adjusted. I never saw it in action before, but I was told it should return the ram after splitting the log automatically. Any info is better than just guessing at it.


----------

